# Round column mill, added motor for easier head lift, cost $13



## slow-poke (Dec 1, 2022)

My shop area is pretty small, I park a roll-around toolbox just to the left of my mill for easy access to everything mill related. That makes getting around to the hand crank a bit of a PITA. So I was playing with the idea of replacing the hand crank with a motor to make lifting the head a bit more convenient.

Up in Canada we have this chain called Princess Auto that has lots of tools and widgets often for decent prices. I was doing my once around the surplus area and came upon a 2002-2007 Saturn Vue windshield wiper motor on sale for $13

Video is with connections for slow speed, it's about twice as fast in fast mode, but I think I will use it in slow mode because it only draws half the current so should be easier on the switch and power supply.

Next on the upgrade agenda linear bearing to maintain alignment when using the head lift.

Action video...... https://www.dropbox.com/s/26wb19hzack3i44/VerticalLift Movie-short.wmv?dl=0


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 1, 2022)

Great. I've powered my PM25 column with a wiper motor and the table (x) with a car door window motor. Saved lots of muscles.


----------

